# rennspiel als open source?



## maxscmitz (26. August 2011)

hey
bin auf der suche nach einem guten und realitstischem rennspiel(rfactor,gtr2)
als open source.
waere nett,wenn es ein paar antworten gaebe


----------



## ponygsi (26. August 2011)

ähm ja, wenn du simmulation suchst is rfactor schon das beste f2p game...

gratis rennspiel aber null realismuss wäre noch Need For Speed World...



lg


----------



## maxscmitz (26. August 2011)

ja
ich weiß schon das rfactor und gtr2 affengeil ist,
deshalb bin ich ja auch im besitz beider spiele. 
aber ich suche ein rennspiel als
OPEN SOURCE und das sind beide nicht


----------



## iRaptor (26. August 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## maxscmitz (27. August 2011)

@iraptor 
richtig geil !!
haste das mit bbcode oder html gemacht(den "klick mich"-link)?


----------



## Ezio (27. August 2011)

SuperTuxKart


----------



## Mko (27. August 2011)

Darf man fragen warum es unbedingt ein Open-Source-Rennspiel sein muss?


----------



## maxscmitz (27. August 2011)

ja darf man. 
ich steh total auf opensource da es vielmehr updates (geben würde) wenn man für die spiele mal mehr werbung macht. 
hatte son projekt schonmal mit meinem informatik lehrer überlegt. 
richtig werbung machen und das opensource spiel mit n paar tausend leuten programmieren


----------

